# Need MFStools 3.3 and an Image



## jmz101 (Jun 21, 2020)

Can someone help me out? I'm new to this forum but have been searching for a while now for MFStools 3.3 with no luck. Also, I need an image for a TiVo series 3 - TCD652160 as well as the MFStools 3.3 link or copy. I've run across a developer version, but I don't think that's what i need. I'm currently running windows 10 x64 if that matters. My goal is to upgrade Series 3 to 2tb. Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

What make and model of the drive will you use?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

jmz101 said:


> Can someone help me out? I'm new to this forum but have been searching for a while now for MFStools 3.3 with no luck. Also, I need an image for a TiVo series 3 - TCD652160 as well as the MFStools 3.3 link or copy. I've run across a developer version, but I don't think that's what i need. I'm currently running windows 10 x64 if that matters. My goal is to upgrade Series 3 to 2tb. Thanks


It's here in the 3.2 thread.

MFS Tools 3.2

Scott


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jmz101 said:


> Can someone help me out? I'm new to this forum but have been searching for a while now for MFStools 3.3 with no luck. Also, I need an image for a TiVo series 3 - TCD652160 as well as the MFStools 3.3 link or copy. I've run across a developer version, but I don't think that's what i need. I'm currently running windows 10 x64 if that matters. My goal is to upgrade Series 3 to 2tb. Thanks


The developer version may work, you'd have to ask jmbach though. You could actually use WinMFS for an S3 I think (assuming it will run on Win10 and you can find it to download). Make sure you use a CMR 2TB drive not SMR, used to be with a 2TB 3.5 did not have to worry about that (as most 2TB were CMR), now not necessarily true as WD proved with 2TB SMR Reds.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

tommage1 said:


> The developer version may work, you'd have to ask jmbach though. You could actually use WinMFS for an S3 I think (assuming it will run on Win10 and you can find it to download). Make sure you use a CMR 2TB drive not SMR, used to be with a 2TB 3.5 did not have to worry about that (as most 2TB were CMR), now not necessarily true as WD proved with 2TB SMR Reds.


The developer version will work just fine. The most readily available S3 images are in the WinMFS format and might as well use the same program to expand the image.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jmbach said:


> The developer version will work just fine.


Am curious, will the developer version do EVERYTHING the older versions like 3.2 or 3.3 will do? If so I might as well pitch my older versions and use the developer version for everything 

OP is going to have fun with guided setup/updates with an S3, those S03 errors. Hope for their sake they are going to be using OTA, cable can be an "experience". I wonder if they have a functioning fairly recently updated drive in the S3 they could just expand instead of using an image.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

tommage1 said:


> Am curious, will the developer version do EVERYTHING the older versions like 3.2 or 3.3 will do? If so I might as well pitch my older versions and use the developer version for everything
> 
> OP is going to have fun with guided setup/updates with an S3, those S03 errors. Hope for their sake they are going to be using OTA, cable can be an "experience". I wonder if they have a functioning fairly recently updated drive in the S3 they could just expand instead of using an image.


Yes. Nothing has been deprecated between the versions, just additional capabilities. And as far as I have tested, the additional capabilities did not break anything that the previous versions did.

I like using MFSTools 3.x to copy and expand drives as it still keeps the overall layout of the image the same, just enlarging the recording space of the two intrinsic media partitions.


----------

